# Diverter Valve Install help: vacuum hose



## 004VWpassat (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey everyone I have an 04 VW Passat 1.8t and I just installed an audi tt diverter valve, I thought it was in all correct but this morning the engine light went on, I called a local shop and found out I never put on the vacuum hose line for the tiny top hole, he said it would be just dangling in the engine somewhere does anyone know where it would be?
Thanks
Brad


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Right below the dv pretty much


----------



## 004VWpassat (Dec 2, 2009)

ok thanks I will look


----------



## 004VWpassat (Dec 2, 2009)

well I looked and can't find it, the stock dv didn't have a vacuum hose line attached to it? So where would it be??


----------



## cri-cri (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (004VWpassat)*

It's gotta be there dangling somewhere, as they said...


----------



## 004VWpassat (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (cri-cri)*

Still don't see it, maybe you can?


----------



## Andaloons (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (004VWpassat)*

You put your diverter valve in the wrong place. You attached it to the PCV system. You need to remove the old diverter valve that looks IDENTICAL to the one you purchased and install it in place of the old one. 
Should be on the air intake system AFTER the mass air flow sensor and BEFORE the turbo. You currently have your new diverter valve doing nothing.
Do a little research if you need help with pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cri-cri (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (Andaloons)*

Yep, what Andaloons just said...
004VWpassat, here is the typical location of the DV:


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (cri-cri)*

he has a passat
so your diverter valve is gonna be located behind the bumper down by the passenger side
you might have to lay on your back and get under the car to do it
..im not completely sure how much room you have
ahh found a picture for you
http://www.b5one.com/howto/forgedv.html
number 19 is what youll be replacing


----------



## fobyulous (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (stevemannn)*

WOW


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (fobyulous)*

oh man, this is going straight to the diw thread.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

http://awe-tuning.com/media/pd...5.pdf


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Holy crap this thread just became epic!


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

.... wow.


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burble X2 (Dec 9, 2009)

hahahahaha


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (burble X2)*

Awe, be nice to the newb... Everyone has to begin somewhere. I mean it's not as bad as painting your rotors red.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Awe, be nice to the newb... Everyone has to begin somewhere. I mean it's not as bad as painting your rotors red.









lol, you are right though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_Awe, be nice to the newb... Everyone has to begin somewhere. I mean it's not as bad as painting your rotors red.











I disagree.. this is worst


----------



## Fr8nkNdub253 (Sep 21, 2012)

*for old times*

Two zig zags... Colt 45...


----------

